# KillerShark1985, Guillard



## CutterKick (Jan 16, 2011)

Finished Prod.;




If there's anything else you want added for that extra 25k let me know.​


----------



## KillerShark1985 (Jan 6, 2010)

nice one, thanks


----------



## CutterKick (Jan 16, 2011)

Thanks to you for beig so generous with your credits.  Anyone else looking to splash, I'm your man.


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

Looks very nice. :thumbsup:
I like it.


----------



## CutterKick (Jan 16, 2011)

limba said:


> Looks very nice. :thumbsup:
> I like it.


Thanks, I don't like the text tbh. Happy otherwise. Without sounding a racist, his dark skin made it hard to work with light colours. Can't wait for the next SOTM.


----------

